# Pineview Reservoir Topo Map



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone have access to a Pineview topo map? My google skills are failing and not producing much. Feel free to PM it if you don't want to broadcast it. Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

https://www.topoquest.com/map.php?l...3&zoom=16&map=auto&coord=d&mode=zoomin&size=m

You can change the zoom level to get more detail.

-DallanC


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@9&key=smxzFjq%60iT

are look for navionics web app


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

troller said:


> http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@9&key=smxzFjq`iT
> 
> are look for navionics web app


I have the Boating USA, Western Region app (Navionics) on my cell and there are NO contour lines shown for Pineview except 2 or 3 lines following the shoreline. Very disappointing to me because that is one I like to fish during the winter. Hyrum, Strawberry, Starvation and others are shown well, but PV is not.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dubob said:


> I have the Boating USA, Western Region app (Navionics) on my cell and there are NO contour lines shown for Pineview except 2 or 3 lines following the shoreline. Very disappointing to me because that is one I like to fish during the winter. Hyrum, Strawberry, Starvation and others are shown well, but PV is not.


Probably because its a fairly flat, shallow even lake bottom?

-DallanC


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Probably because its a fairly flat, shallow even lake bottom?
> 
> -DallanC


No, the Navionics maps don't cover Utah very well. Strawberry has depth contours every 1 ft but many other lakes have few or zero depth contours. Pineview has one depth contour, even though it's around 80 feet deep. The best bet for a map of Pineview is probably the one from Fish-n-map that has 5 ft depth contours. It includes a couple of other lakes as well. I have the one for Scofield and Rockport and it's quite useful. I know Fish Tech carries them and probably other fishing stores around town.

If you have a GPS sonar and chart plotter software you can map it out yourself by going back and forth in a boat.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

dubob said:


> I have the Boating USA, Western Region app (Navionics) on my cell and there are NO contour lines shown for Pineview except 2 or 3 lines following the shoreline. Very disappointing to me because that is one I like to fish during the winter. Hyrum, Strawberry, Starvation and others are shown well, but PV is not.


This is more what I was looking for, contour lines throughout the whole lake, not just the shore. I'm hoping to buy a Lowrance this year and record everything onto an SD card and generate a few good contour maps for some local bodies of water. Seems like it's pretty tough to find a good contour map for a few bodies of water close by.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Seems like it's pretty tough to find a good contour map for a few bodies of water close by.


Yep, pretty much hit and miss. But the phone app only cost $10 and covers several lakes I like to fish, so not to bad.


----------

